# Barkel Lemons



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Does any one have any extreme dilute pigeons (lemons).


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

*hello
plz do you have any photos about this color ??*


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/dilute-or-not-38379.html


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Hi Lance,

The best place to see lemons is on Jack's own website, here.

Otherwise there is also an informative article here and here on Ron Huntley's site.

I'll try to post a few more pictures of my lemon frill homer hen.

Regards,
Rudolph


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

actully thair is i dont have pics now but they are becoming know as iraqi reds in they usa with a sup species in yellow ,black. blue bare like shakarahs


----------

